# Low Oil Sensor on Chinese Honda 6.5HP



## scarzi (Nov 16, 2005)

I put one of the Chinese Honda knockoffs on my Troy Built and the oil sensor cauaes the engine to cut out when tilting the engine while tilling deeply.
Should I overfill the engine slightly or disconnect the switch?


----------



## Petebre (Apr 9, 2007)

Over filling with oil will cause problems with your oil seals because most engines are designed with enough space in the crankcase to allow for pressure build up from the movement of piston. (blow oil out the seals)
As long as you are aware of the oil level being correct , disconnect while you are using tiller in this manner.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

its probably that the oil in the engine is moving to one side, away from the detector. dont overfill like petebre said.


----------



## scarzi (Nov 16, 2005)

*Thanks*

I did overfill slightly and the engine did not cut out. It may have been that the engine was not completely level the first time that I filled it. I'll take your advise and make certain it is not over filled. Do you think that it will dmage the engined if I disconnect the low oil sensor (that would normally shut off the engine when tillting) and till for relatively short periods? I would hope that the normal bounching would help spread the oil. I assume that the oil is dispersed like a Briggs with a slpash system.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

It might, but i wouldnt, but you can give it a try


----------

